# JL audio W7 or MTX 9500 12 inch sub?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The W7 will sound MUCH better than the MTX 9500. The MTX 9500 is an SPL sub. 

You know what would sound better than a W7 though? One Image Dynamics IDMax. Anyone who has heard both will say the IDMax sounds better. 

Know what sounds better than an IDMax? Two IDQs, if you don't mind the space in your trunk.

Sonicelectronix.com sells the IDMax and IDQ.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i have a w7 and it sounds good,lags alil with slower songs but for all out bass it rips, and hey jl audio does make the best sounding audio equipment on the market you gotta pay to have the best


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> i have a w7 and it sounds good,lags alil with slower songs but for all out bass it rips, and hey jl audio does make the best sounding audio equipment on the market you gotta pay to have the best


It's good quality, solid performing equipment, but far from the best. Maybe if all you're exposed to is retail brands...

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's good quality, solid performing equipment, but far from the best. Maybe if all you're exposed to is retail brands...
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


i know there not the best but the sound way better than kicker,but its also how you set the amp up you can have a w7 but a shitty amp will make it sound shitty


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> i know there not the best but the sound way better than kicker,but its also how you set the amp up you can have a w7 but a shitty amp will make it sound shitty


Right you are. JL subs make Kickers look like children's toys. Don't forget the box. The box is key!

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sajayra (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanxx guys. I havent had a system in my car for the last 10 years. I used to have all the top shelf stuff back then. Im looking at stuff on the market now a days and it makes my old stuff look like walmart audio lol. 10 years ago 100 amp breaker was top now its 200 amp breakers. People are running 0 guage cables. I remember when dual voice coil was the best thing in the world, now magnets on speakers are the size of my head.Who cares if your running 1 ohm or 2 when your magnet that big. lmao I can only imagine how much air a JLw7 is pushing, im sure you have to have a ported box? I used to make my boxes out of sound board, Is that still good or whats the new thing?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

sajayra said:


> Thanxx guys. I havent had a system in my car for the last 10 years. I used to have all the top shelf stuff back then. Im looking at stuff on the market now a days and it makes my old stuff look like walmart audio lol. 10 years ago 100 amp breaker was top now its 200 amp breakers. People are running 0 guage cables. I remember when dual voice coil was the best thing in the world, now magnets on speakers are the size of my head.Who cares if your running 1 ohm or 2 when your magnet that big. lmao I can only imagine how much air a JLw7 is pushing, im sure you have to have a ported box? I used to make my boxes out of sound board, Is that still good or whats the new thing?


my box is killing my sub,a nonported lil box i know its killing its air space its super small though


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> my box is killing my sub,a nonported lil box i know its killing its air space its super small though


What's the airspace you're using? Ported boxes are louder, but they can sound boomy and terrible if not designed correctly, and prefabbed ported boxes are never designed correctly.

The best material for building sub boxes is mdf.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What's the airspace you're using? Ported boxes are louder, but they can sound boomy and terrible if not designed correctly, and prefabbed ported boxes are never designed correctly.
> 
> The best material for building sub boxes is mdf.
> 
> Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


to be honest i have to clue,the box is homemade its no joke as big as the speaker itself,i know a bigger box will be louder but my little 10in packs a big punch for being so small


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> to be honest i have to clue,the box is homemade its no joke as big as the speaker itself,i know a bigger box will be louder but my little 10in packs a big punch for being so small


Part of the reason why it packs enough punch is because there's a serious amount of motor strength to move that cone and overcome the air suspension in the box. However, you'd probably gain quite a lot by using a proper sized box in the bottom end, and it would sound much, much cleaner, more detailed, and more articulate.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Part of the reason why it packs enough punch is because there's a serious amount of motor strength to move that cone and overcome the air suspension in the box. However, you'd probably gain quite a lot by using a proper sized box in the bottom end, and it would sound much, much cleaner, more detailed, and more articulate.


thats another weird part it still hits super clean on the low but high it gets very little distroed,can you make a box for it


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jakkaroo said:


> thats another weird part it still hits super clean on the low but high it gets very little distroed,can you make a box for it


Give me the dimensions of your box, external. Which sub size are you using exactly? What amp, and what are your settings on it? 

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## mtxjack777 (Oct 17, 2012)

*video says it all*

MTX 9500 vs. L7 vs. W7 - YouTube

HERES some proof of which is better


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

mtxjack777 said:


> MTX 9500 vs. L7 vs. W7 - YouTube
> 
> HERES some proof of which is better


Proof?

Umm right...

***Edit***
Btw welcome to the forum lol

Sent from iPhone 4


----------

